# Source Check



## jackedbroski (Oct 29, 2015)

Domestic gear is down, safe-mail is down, I've used PSL before but there are a lot of reviews stating underdosed gear, checked on a few other sources not much luck. 

I'm looking for a domestic (ship time and skip customs hassle) with decent prices and an intl thats g2g with everything but raws. Most are costly and smell like shit. Help a brother out lol. Came from ology, not much help there for anything, comments are usually to "search", or "don't ask that". 

So far I've had some guidance from a few of you guys, and I'm liking it much better. I have a raw intl source, but I need hcg, clomid, and some bottle too filters (not 12 of them which is about all I can find) which dom gear had singles of, but seems to have closed up shop. Thanks in advance fellas. 

PS.. please reply to others' posts so I can get a good feel for the source. I'd hate to have to hit another forum.. it's always pretty shitty.


----------



## jackedbroski (Oct 29, 2015)

Typo: Bottle top filters. 
Also need a few finished bottles*


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 29, 2015)

For ancillaries I've always had good luck with Alldaychemist, actually I've received my last order a couple of weeks ago and just placed a new one.
I'm not sure they carry HCG but I'm sure someone will chime in.

For brewing tools like filters etc...I'll let someone else give input since I've never brewed myself and therefore never purchased this kind of items.

Now if it comes to gear itself, whether raws or finished product, nobody here will give you a source. By "source check" we mean feedback on a lab, we won't propose any.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 29, 2015)

Source check would be if you have a question about a source. It appears you are asking for a source, you will not get any help with that here. Go find a source and then make a post.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 29, 2015)

Safemeds4all has g2g hcg


----------



## thqmas (Oct 29, 2015)

jackedbroski said:


> Domestic gear is down, safe-mail is down, I've used PSL before but there are a lot of reviews stating underdosed gear, checked on a few other sources not much luck.
> 
> I'm looking for a domestic (ship time and skip customs hassle) with decent prices and an intl thats g2g with everything but raws. Most are costly and smell like shit. Help a brother out lol. Came from ology, not much help there for anything, comments are usually to "search", or "don't ask that".
> 
> ...



So naive. It's just beautiful.


----------



## jackedbroski (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks. If I can't get everything at one place I'll hit them up


----------



## jackedbroski (Oct 29, 2015)

Let's start with the psl underdose rumors, and anyone heard of an order never shipped or issues like that?


----------



## jackedbroski (Oct 29, 2015)

^ meant to reply with quotes on those, sorry. Any advise on single top filters? And where does one acquire a glass media bottle?


----------



## bvs (Oct 29, 2015)

jackedbroski said:


> Let's start with the psl underdose rumors, and anyone heard of an order never shipped or issues like that?



From what i have read around the place stay away from PSL. The fact that they are pimped my ology is reason enough


----------



## jackedbroski (Oct 29, 2015)

bvs said:


> From what i have read around the place stay away from PSL. The fact that they are pimped my ology is reason enough



Got it. I was a **** hair away from sending in an order a few hours ago, too.


----------



## jackedbroski (Oct 29, 2015)

Black widow private?


----------



## jackedbroski (Oct 29, 2015)

jackedbroski said:


> Black widow private?



Nevermind, thread on EVO says he ****ed a bunch of people


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 29, 2015)

It's ain't easy. And it shouldn't be. Took me a long time to find a local I trusted. 

I'll give op the benefit of the doubt. He doesn't sound like a complete idiot 
And questions like his are typical on most other forums. 

We are different. As you're finding out very quickly. We do things the right way. Freedom of speech. Diet and training, diet and training. That trumps all.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 29, 2015)

The gym is the best place to get steroids. Less chance of getting screwed over by a guy you can clonk over the head with a dumbell


----------



## jackedbroski (Oct 29, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> It's ain't easy. And it shouldn't be. Took me a long time to find a local I trusted.
> 
> I'll give op the benefit of the doubt. He doesn't sound like a complete idiot
> And questions like his are typical on most other forums.
> ...



X2- ain't easy. Wish I would have started here in 2012 instead on ology, but hey what can you do?


----------



## jackedbroski (Oct 29, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> The gym is the best place to get steroids. Less chance of getting screwed over by a guy you can clonk over the head with a dumbell



Hell I hope he isn't too much bigger than me! I know the Ole bigger they are saying... but it's harder to make em fall haha


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 29, 2015)

jackedbroski said:


> Hell I hope he isn't too much bigger than me! I know the Ole bigger they are saying... but it's harder to make em fall haha



True, but your chances of getting burned on the internet is higher ranked.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 30, 2015)

jackedbroski said:


> Hell I hope he isn't too much bigger than me! I know the Ole bigger they are saying... but it's harder to make em fall haha



Just jump around him until his BP rises and he gets a heart attack. Then you hit him with the dumbell.


----------

